# Capital Cubing (Delhi Cubing Club)



## Prakhar (Mar 2, 2015)

This is the thread of Capital Cubing, the cube club of Delhi, India. 
capitalcubing.wix.com/capitalcubing


----------



## Nachi (Mar 2, 2015)

Does anybody know of any clubs or competitions in Bangalore?

I really enjoy cubing. Despite being slow with my 22 second average, I enjoy competing with friends. 

Plus I'm really looking forward to getting a WCA ID


----------



## pineapple7k (Mar 3, 2015)

Is there a separate NCRO thread too?


----------



## Prakhar (Mar 3, 2015)

pineapple7k said:


> Is there a separate NCRO thread too?



Unfortunately, no. This thread is for all CC comps.


----------



## pineapple7k (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm planning on organising a comp is 20 
Summer. In a mall for sure. If I get permission


----------

